# Italian citizenship



## Daniel Bee (7 h ago)

Hello everyone,

I’m looking at moving to Italy to be with family.

I currently have a Australian passport but would like to apply for Italian citizenship as my grand parent has not got an Australian citizenship.

if someone can please help me as where I start?

thanks


----------

